# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Hành hương về miền Đất Thánh Israel

## Golden Tours

*NAZARETH – JERUSALEM * 

*BETHLEHEM – QUMRAN – BIỂN CHẾT*

*(8 ngày – 7 đêm)*

*NGÀY 01 : TP.HCM – TEL EVIV * 

Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi*Tel Eviv*, là thủ phủ và thành phố lớn nhất vùng phía bắc Israel. Ngủ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 02 : NAZARETH (Ăn trưa, tối)*

Đến Israel, trung tâm hành hương của người Kito giáo với nhiều nơi thiêng liêng tưởng nhớ các biến cố trong kinh thánh, HDV địa phương sẽ đón đoàn đi Nazareth tham quan:

*Vương Cung Thánh Đường Truyền Tin (Annunciation church)* được xây cất vào những năm đầu tiên khi Ki-tô giáo được công khai rao giảng trên đất nước Do Thái, nhà thờ đã từng chịu sự tàn phá và tái tạo qua các cuộc Thánh Chiến. Đến năm 1960 nhà thờ Truyền Tin đã được hoàn toàn xây dựng mới và hoàn tất năm 1969.  *Hang truyền tin (Grotto of the Annunciation)*- nơi Sứ Thần truyền tin cho Đức Maria.
Thăm *Nhà thờ Thiên Thần Gabriel, Giếng Đức mẹ - Mary’s Well (hay còn gọi là Suối Maria), giáo đường Do Thái (Synagogues)*Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Xe tiếp tục đưa đoàn đi *lên núi Tabor thăm nhà thờ Chúa Biến Hình* – nơi Chúa Giêsu biến hình trước các môn đệ.

Về *Nazareth n*hận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi. 

*NGÀY 03 : NAZARETH - TABGHA (Ăn ba bữa)*

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi *Tabgha* - khu vực nhỏ trên bờ phía tây bắc của biển Galilee. Theo Kinh thánh là nơi Chúa làm phép lạ hóa bánh ra nhiều, với 5 ổ bánh và 2 con cá, cho hơn 5 ngàn nguời ăn, thăm:

*Núi Bát Phúc* - nơi Chúa giảng về Tám Mối Phúc Thật  *Capernaum -* bờ biển Capernaum, cách đây gần 2000 năm khi Chúa Giê-su gọi những môn đồ đầu tiên: Phêrô, Anrê, Giacôbê và Gioan.*Giáo đường cổ Capernaum* nằm phía bắc Biển Galilee, nối liền Galilee với Damascus.
*Du thuyền trên hồ Galilee*, nơi Chúa giảng dạy về Nuớc Trời và thực hiện nhiều phép lạ: Chúa đi trên mặt nước, Chúa truyền cho sóng gió bảo tố phải yên lặng.Ăn trưa, tiếp tục tham quan:  

*Yardenit Baptismal*, địa điểm Thánh Gioan Tẩy Giả làm phép rửa cho Chúa Jesus.Trên đường về Nazareth, đoàn ghé thăm *làng* *Cana* - là nơi Chúa Giê-su đến dự tiệc cưới cùng Mẹ Maria và các môn đệ, và đã làm phép lạ đầu tiên hóa nước thành rượu, hay còn gọi là Nhà thờ Tiệc Cưới. 

Về khách sạn ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi. 

*NGÀY 04 : NAZARETH - HAIFA - BETHLEHEM(Ăn ba bữa)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Qúy khách đến thành phố Haifa - một hải cảng tân tiến và là thành phố lớn thứ ba của Israel có nhiều trung tâm thương mại, kỹ nghệ và điện tử của nhiều công ty nổi tiếng, tham quan: 

*Nhà nguyện Thánh Elijah*- hay còn được gọi là Carmel Chapel là một kiến trúc bằng đá trắng với hai tầng lầu được xây vào năm 1883. Giữa nhà nguyện là bàn thờ làm bằng 12 tảng đá lấy ngay tại núi Carmel này để tượng trưng cho 12 chi tộc của Israel cách nay gần 3,000 năm. Trên nóc nhà nguyện là nơi ngắm cảnh bao quát bình nguyên xanh tươi của vùng hồ Galilee, trên sàn sân thượng người ta vẽ những mũi tên chỉ về hướng các thánh địa. Trước nhà nguyện là khu vườn cây với nhiều tường đá thấp và trồng nhiều cây xương rồng, giữa là tượng tiên tri Elijah tay cầm một thanh gươm giơ lên cao như đang chiến đấu với đoàn quân của ngoại giáo Baal. Người ta tin rằng nơi khu vườn này là nơi mà tiên tri Elijah đã chiến đấu và được Thiên Chúa đưa về trời.
Ngắm và chụp hình toàn cảnh biển Địa Trung Hải từ cảng *Haifa*Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Xe tiếp tục đưa Qúy khách đi:

*Caesarea -* thành phố nhỏ nằm trên bờ Địa Trung Hải được tái thiết năm 20 BC. Nơi đây Thánh Phaolô bị giam tù 2 năm, thăm *nhà hát cổ Amphitheatre.**Bethlehem,*tham quan *Thánh Đường Giáng Sinh, Hang Chúa Giáng Sinh* được khắc bằng ngôi sao bạc 14 cánh.


Về khách sạn nhận phòng, ăn tối. Qua đêm tại Bethlehem.  

*NGÀY 05 : BETHLEHEM - JERUSALEM (Ăn ba bữa)*

Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Đoàn đến Jerusalem viếng thăm:

*Núi cây Dầu – Mount of Olives*, *Nhà Nguyện Chúa Thăng Thiên**Nhà thờ Kinh Lạy Cha – Pater Noster*, ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Jerusalem từ *nhà thờ Chúa Khóc Thương Thành Jerusalem.*Ăn trưa, tiếp tục vào thành Jerusalem bằng con đường lễ lá, thăm:

*Vườn Gethsemane*, nơi Giuda phản Chúa.
*Nhà thờ Các Dân Tộc,* được xây lại trên 2 nền nhà thờ cũ năm 1919-1924 từ tiền quyên góp của các quốc gia, trong nhà thờ lưu giữ một Phiến Đá Thống Khổ ‘‘The Bedrock’’ nơi Chúa Giêsu cầu nguyện thống khổ đêm hôm trước khi tử nạn.Thăm *nhà thờ Thánh Anna*, trải nghiệm *14 chặng* *Đàng Thánh Giá Chúa, viếng Mộ Thánh*. Về khách sạn nhận phòng, ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 06: JERUSALEM – BIỂN CHẾT(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn đến vùng đất phía Nam Jerusalem:

*Viếng Qumran,* nơi tìm thấy những bản kinh Cựu ước viết bằng tay trên những cuộn da thời 100 năm trước Chúa Giáng Sinh.*Biển Chết -*hồ nước mặn nằm giữa Israel bên phía tây, Jordan bên phía đông. Biển Chết nằm thấp hơn mực nước biển 420m. Qúy khách có cơ hội thả bồng bềnh trên dòng nước đầy chất khoáng rất tốt trị các bệnh ngoài da, viêm khớp và phục hồi sức khỏe.
*Jericho* với nền văn minh lâu đời từ 7000 đến 10,000 BC, là thành phố cổ nhất thế giới.*Đi cáp treo lên tham quan Núi Cám dỗ, hang cám dỗ.*Quay về Jerusalem, ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 07 : JERUSALEM– VIỆT NAM(Ăn ba bữa) * 
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm:

*Núi Sion, thành David, nhà thờ Đức Mẹ ngủ, Nhà thờ Thánh Peter ở Gallicantu**Nhà Tiệc Ly,* nơi Chúa Giêsu mừng lễ Vượt Qua với các tông đồ trước cuộc khổ nạn.*Con đường về làng Emus*Sau khi ăn trưa, tiếp tục đi tham quan *Ein Karem*, viếng *nhà thờ Thăm Viếng, nhà thờ Thánh Gioan Tẩy Giả* ra đời. Xe đưa đoàn về Jaffa ăn tối, ra phi trường quốc tế đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 08 : VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến hành hương. Chia tay và chào tạm biệt

*Giá tour trọn gói: …VNĐ/khách*

*36.280.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 9.620.000 VNĐ (thuế) = 45.900.000 VNĐ/khách*
(Áp dụng đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên*)* 


*Bao gồm:*

-          Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi: *SGN – TLV – SGN.*

-          Phí an ninh, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường 9.620.000*VNĐ* (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).

-          Visa nhập cảnh Israel.

-          Khách sạn 3, 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).

-          *Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp cho khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên).* Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.  

-          Ăn uống tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.

-          Công ty sẽ sắp xếp cho đoàn dâng Lễ mỗi ngày

-          Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.

-          Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.






*Không bao gồm:*

-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị trên 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN).

-          Tham quan ngoài chương trình, các chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại,…

-          Phụ thu phòng đơn: *4.620.000 VNĐ/khách*.

-          Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (126.000 VNĐ/ người/ ngày).

-          *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*




*Ghi chú*:

-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ chung với người lớn).

-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).

-          Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.

-          _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._




*Chúc Qúy Khách Một Chuyến Hành Hương Đầy Ý Nghĩa.*






*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS*
Ad: 233 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, P.Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1, TP HCM
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: 08. 3925 6787
Email: info@goldentours.vn Website: www.goldentours.vn

----------

